# eclipse Propertie Datei sehen?



## schlaubie (6. Apr 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Beim lesen der insel bin ich über die spannende Stelle gestossen wie wann sprachunabhänigkeit erreicht!
siehe 

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...EinfacheUbersetzungdurchResourceBundleObjekte

Nun zu meiner Frage wie kann ich die zugehörigen properti Dateien sehen die zu meinem code gehören!
Habe die dateien einfach in meinen Workspace geschoben, es funktioniert auch aber ich sehe sie nicht explizit in eclipse!
Besten dank im Vorraus! 
 :lol:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:


----------



## Roar (6. Apr 2005)

klick ma aufs verzeichnis im navigator und dann auf f5 :-/


----------



## schlaubie (7. Apr 2005)

Hat super funktioniert Danke!


----------



## Roar (7. Apr 2005)

abhaken nicht vergessen,
ich verschieb das mal unter IDEs


----------

